# Fish In a Barrel... Steve's Farm



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Steve's Farm, Walnut Hill, FL
Pay to fish catfish ponds & fresh produce.

Fish in a barrel, its what I call catching at catfish ponds.
And its definitely catching and not fishing, but for a couple of kids it makes for a priceless afternoon.
HAH! Priceless, there's a joke, my entrance fee was $15.00 for catch and release and the kids were free.
The fish were $2.10 per # and we took home 30#s of fish, plus bait, snack/drinks and gas... Well, you do the math.

But yeah, the day was priceless for my baby girl & I together. 8)
She caught the most fish, the biggest fish and was a hoot to watch and encourage.
Her biggest fish experience to date has been a good sized Bream, she was screaming when the first cat hit her rod.
It was a nice 4#Channel and you'd thought it was eating her alive.  LMAO!



Then later she caught our biggest kitty of the day, a 6.5#



By the end of the day she was an ol'pro and slamming them.



Nathaniel came with us too... Did I mention that this was actually his 10th Birthday Fishing Trip?
He turns ten on the 11th/Veterans Day... Ten years, where does the time go.
It was his choice, fishing the catfish farm or a new hay bale archery target.
He thought it was just gonna be Daddy and him as usual, but I brought lil'sister and he wasn't really keen on the idea.
His bi#!*ing gave him some bad mojo for the day, his rod was barely touched, he resorted to grabbing my rod at every opportunity.



No pics as usual of fish on our cleaning table, it was raining when we got home to clean'em.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Taken the kids there several times, always had a great time and the fish taste great for pond fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't been there since I was in high school!!! It was awesome back then too!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Story I forgot to tell...

Nathaniel hooked the biggest fish of the trip, but that bad mojo got him again.
He had an easy 18-20#er on the line, three feet from shore he pops it off by trying to high stick it onto the bank.
The boy almost cried.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like it was more than worth the dollars for the memories!


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the pictures and story of your special day with the little ones. I remember those days,it brought a smile to my face.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Great place for kids. We target the big ones when we go there. Sometimes catching many over 30lbs in a trip


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Pond fishing. Great way to introduce kids to fishing. Heck I gotta admit I enjoy it too. I had a couple of uncles who had huge ponds full of catfish, bass and bream that I cut my teeth on back in the day and what makes me love fishing today. You cannot put a price on that experience. I mean I will spend $150 on fuel now for a half day in the gulf. I cannot wait till my granddaughter gets old enough for me to take her fishing! I'll start her off with pin fish off the dock. Great post. RTR


----------

